

Edgar Allen Poe story reveals a flaw in game theory - soundsop
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/33381/title/Math_Trek__The_tell-tale_anecdote

======
daniel-cussen
Summary: humans are biased, and contrary to title, game theory still sound.

Recommendation: do not read.

~~~
mhartl
They misspelled Poe's middle name to boot.

------
gaika
Any game where some players are not perfect allows this kind of exploiting
them - <http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/~darse/rsbpc.html> game theory still holds.

